

Al-Qaeda Backers Found With U.S. Contracts in Afghanistan - cinquemb
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-07-30/al-qaeda-backers-found-with-u-s-contracts-in-afghanistan.html

======
cinquemb
Edit to my comment from yesterday: Still funded by the DoD…

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6125361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6125361)

